
Far from Utopia: Jeff Bezos and the Space Cowboys - georgeshi
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/far-from-utopia-jeff-bezos-and-the-space-cowboys-97214a1cbcff
======
mimixco
Bezos's space plans strike me as typical billionaire transhumanist nonsense.
Instead of working to make our own planet better (the only one humanity has
ever known), they think we should leave.

To my way of thinking, this is shortsighted, amoral, unacheivable, and frankly
ridiculous.

